
Is There a HN FAQ? - selectron
I have been looking for a FAQ, I haven&#x27;t been able to find one. Some things are not obvious, like what is flagging, can I sort a HN thread by new comments etc.
======
brudgers
Flagging is for things that don't belong on Hacker News, i.e. stories or
comments that don't meed the guidelines.

There is no sorting other than what a user hacks up.

Good luck.

------
King-Aaron
There is a link in the footer, that says 'FAQ'

~~~
selectron
Thanks, not sure how I missed it.

~~~
King-Aaron
No probs!

